

Like vs Plus, pick your social button - thetylerhayes
http://likevsplus.com
I didn't design this. Full credit: http://www.hamutzim.co.il/
======
ipince
I was expecting some animation upon my choosing :)

------
netnichols
I couldn't figure out what the point of this page was... and then I remembered
that I have the "Facebook Disconnect" extension installed. Doh.

------
tedsbardella
I have a flashblock extension - so the facebook part was blocked but the +1
was there. Interesting all the problems with the page though

------
handzhiev
Plus button is way off the screen on 1024*768. Some people use laptops and
tablets.

~~~
evilswan
+1

------
thetylerhayes
I didn't make this. Full credit: <http://www.hamutzim.co.il/>

------
kristofferR
This would be cool if I could see the +1 button.

------
rama_vadakattu
Like is good +1 is bit geeky

~~~
nametoremember
Both are bad because it's hard to share something that is not good but might
be important. Murder stats for where you live, for example.

